

Edward Snowden's father writes open letter to NSA whistleblower in Moscow - piokuc
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jul/02/edward-snowden-father-open-letter

======
wmat
"We encourage you to engage us in regular exchanges of ideas or thoughts....".

Surely, his father and his father's lawyer would consider that regular
exchanges may be a little difficult at the moment.

